# Self Storing Table Saw Support



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I was browsing through an old issue of American Woodworker Magazine (Woodworking Tips and Techniques - circa 2000), when I ran across this tip for adding outrigger support for the table saw.

I couldn't stand it. I had to draw up a version for my saw. Upon closer inspection, I realized the tube for my fence is fastened to the angle frame with bolts. The heads are inside of the tube. I took that into consideration and included a stopped dado in my drawing. That should allow to support to slide freely inside of the fence tube.

Another thing I had to consider is the floor of my shop/garage is uneven. So, I incorporated an adjustable leg so it could be easily adjusted and set.

The outrigger leg is attached to the outrigger via lap joint. That should work nicely.

I drew this for my saw and available work space. This could be a nice addition to my saw. It would prevent me from moving around in the shop when it is pulled out but I can get my helper to catch the pieces as they come out onto the outfeed table. 

If I wind up building more cabinets, I will put this thing together. 

This gave me an opportunity to work on my Sketchup skills. 

Feel free to use these drawings to make your own version. Measure twice, cut once. 
Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you have to add the tube or is that part of your saw?

Good drawing,Mike.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Do you have to add the tube or is that part of your saw?
> 
> Good drawing,Mike.
> 
> Herb


The tube is part of the fence. It is what the fence rides on and is clamped to. The support slips inside of it.

Look closely at the first picture of the saw and you will see the rectangular opening of the tube. It looks kinda funny because I have relocated the fence tube 10 inches to the right to give me 37 inches of cutting capacity.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> The tube is part of the fence. It is what the fence rides on and is clamped to. The support slips inside of it.
> 
> Look closely at the first picture of the saw and you will see the rectangular opening of the tube. It looks kinda funny because I have relocated the fence tube 10 inches to the right to give me 37 inches of cutting capacity.


Thats what fooled me. I saw the tag on the tube, but thought it was one you bought. 

Good idea, I will have to look and see if I have a tube on my saw, don't think so. You must have an aftermarket fence.

Good drawings too.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good drawing Mike . That's an interesting concept 

My only concern would be the strength of the horizontal piece of wood where it attaches to the piece that goes in the tube . But I'm sure we have the technology 


Update : ok looking at thete picture I see there using a half lap joint .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Mike I noticed in your drawing that the piece that slides into the tube is lower where it's connected to the the horizontal piece that it's attached to . Would flush on top not be better ?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Mike I noticed in your drawing that the piece that slides into the tube is lower where it's connected to the the horizontal piece that it's attached to . Would flush on top not be better ?


Glue, screws and a tattoo will keep those pieces together. 

The top of the table saw is at a different level from the tube the support slides into. The main thing is to get the outrigger level with the top and match it up to the support board, mark and go from there.

I was looking at the saw a few minutes ago. I have the needed 2x4's so...I think I will build it and add a couple of enhancements such as:

Round off both ends of the outrigger so I don't get hung up trying to move around it.
Drill a few holes in it so I could add additional outriger lengths, if needed.

I can see where this could be helpful to me. No doubt, it will be a work in progress.

My number one concern is the ability to move around in the shop. I don't want to create something that is more of a hindrance than helpful.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Glue, screws and a tattoo will keep those pieces together.


Mike.. if you ever need to take that apart...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

My bad Mike of course it's not going to be high enough otherwise . I think that magazine pic threw me off as I didn't look hard enough


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Glue, screws and a tattoo will keep those pieces together.
> 
> The top of the table saw is at a different level from the tube the support slides into. The main thing is to get the outrigger level with the top and match it up to the support board, mark and go from there.
> 
> ...


Mike you might be able to put old door hinges on it and fold it up for storing.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't think I have any available space to store it. :sad:

I got to thinking that maybe I would need an extension or two for breaking down large sheets of plywood.

I sat down this evening and made a few changes to my drawing including:

Round off the ends so it doesn't snag me as I walk by.
Drill holes in the outrigger so the extensions can be attached.
Create two separate extensions made of 3/4 inch plywood.
Round off the ends of each extension.
Create joinery for the support/outrigger.

Basically, my outrigger would have to be about the same length as my saw table (27 inches plus 3 or 4 inches front and rear. Any longer and it would get in the way of day to day operations. Extensions would be easy to add. And, if needed, I could clamp a support leg wherever needed.

The more thought I put into this project, the more I realize how helpful this would have been when I was building all of those cabinets this past year.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your getting fancy now . Mike I'm loving this Sketchup program as I can really see in depth as to what's going on 
I may have to seriously consider making one for my GI . I'd add GI's sliding table but it takes a massive amount of realestate and things are going to be getting tight enough as is


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Mike.. if you ever need to take that apart...


In Braille that is the most violent novel you ever read !





Rog


----------

